# App keeps quitting in middle of route(need help asap)



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey guys, 
So my app keeps crashing right when I try to open it. It's happened before, but this time it's in the middle of my route. For any one that has had this happen before, what did you do. I only have four or five more stops. Should I just deliver them without scanning and what not or take the ones that are left back to the warehouse? 

Also, the last time this happened it kept messing up for almost the rest of the day.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Call support and let them know, dont deliver without scanning!


----------



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

Does anyone have the support number? Can't get to anything in my app. Every time I click on it it quits and says "unfortunately Delivery has stopped"


----------



## Prg909 (Nov 4, 2016)

Same here never happened before anyone have the numbe


----------



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

I went back to the warehouse and a blue best showed me what to do. Just go into your settings and go to the flex app then cleared the data history. Then clear the cache and it should let you log back in.


----------



## Prg909 (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks called support no help there phone working.now appreciate the help


----------



## Prg909 (Nov 4, 2016)

Support number is 18882816901
In case you need it in the future


----------

